# ♫ εηdεd ♫ Flood of Wood Offical Giveaway Results!!!!!



## DKMD

Alright, boys and girls, the time has come to end all this madness! Below you will find the 33 boxes that have been entered for the Flood of Wood Giveaway. Each post has a post number and those will be used to identify the participant and the boxes being donated. Three numbers have been chosen via random number generator, and the winners are:

#10- Sprung

#22-manbuckwal

#31-bangleguy



Congratulations to each of the three!

Now the crazy part... The three winners can begin selecting boxes in order. The Sprung will chose one box, then manbuckwal, then bangle guy, and then back to Sprung... We'll rinse and repeat the process until all of the boxes have been divided up. For the sake of thread sanity, please don't post in this thread unless you are one of the winners and are selecting boxes... I'll delete anything else.

Once all of the boxes are spoken for, the winners will need to contact the donors for each of the boxes to supply the mailing address. For your own safety, please don't post personal information in the open forum.

Finally, I hope each of the three winners will post of photo of themselves(or their bare feet) with the entirety of the winnings. If you don't, bad karma will follow you!

Thanks to Kevin for getting this thing started and to each and every one of you who participated... This was a lot of fun!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC

Taken by manbuckwal

Here is my box. Call it a WB game call exotics starter box (though supplies could be used for stoppers, etc.). I think there is still room for a bit more (the mfrb will be full), but will include at least what is pictured. This is a variety of blanks, mostly from various WB trades or purchases. Includes ziricote, imbuia, koa, afzelia, curly walnut, turkish walnut, IRW, DIW, BAB, BEB, chechen, bubinga, duckwood, etc. If room allows, may even include a sampling from the nutty crotch combo!

[attachment=32856]


----------



## Andrew M

Taken by bnagleguy

Ok so here is my MFRB. Would be a great box for a call or pen turner, seeing as everything is 2x2 except for two of the cherry burl spindles which are 1.5x1.5 and the purple heart and curly maple flat stock.
[attachment=32862]
4 cherry burl spindles and a piece of mahogany.
[attachment=32863]
a piece of walnut crotch, some crazy spalted pecan, big leaf maple with a few eyes, red eucalyptus, and a piece of east India rosewood. The check in the walnut is just on the surface doesn't go very deep.
[attachment=32864]
A piece of purple heart and curly maple flat stock. These can be switched out for a variety of pen blanks if the winner chooses.
[attachment=32865]


----------



## DKMD

TAKEN by sprung 

Here's what I scrounged together today. It's a LFRB full of assorted turning items. There are a couple of curly Claro walnut rounds I got a few years ago. The four square blanks in the center of the photo are unknown exotics that I purchased before I was smart enough to start labeling things:wacko1:... They're heavy and came from Woodcraft, but that's about all I know. The are four elm burl, two silver maple burl, and a curly pear stopper blanks. There also a piece of curly quartersawn white oak and a piece of spalted silver maple and a cocobolo spindle blank. Oh, there's a chunk of red mallee burl in there as well.

The winner can take the box, or I'm happy to supply a finished turning of their choice instead(we can sort that out after the drawing).

[attachment=32837]

Curly oak 2.75x 2x 8.5"
Cocobolo 2.25sq x 5.5"
Spalted maple 1 7/8sq x 8"
Silver maple burl and curly pear stoppers 1.5 sq x 3.5"
Natural edge elm burl stoppers 1.5sq by varying
Red mallee burl cap almost 5"square by 2.5"+(natural cap edge)
Curly Claro walnut rounds 4.5 and 6" rounds by 2.25" thick
Unknown exotics 4x4x3, 5x5x2, 6x6x3, and 5x5x3".


----------



## NCWoodArt

Taken by bangleguy

Here is my lot a Med flat rate box full. I will use some pen blanks to fill any air gaps in box when I get it all boxed up. If winner does not want them they can advise me before I ship or donate them to another turner.

Mexican Cocobolo scales 1/4 x 1.5" x 5"
Amboyna burl piece with sapwood 7/8" x 5" x 5.5"
Spalted Maple 2.5" x 3" x 5-3/4"
Figured Cherry 2.5" x 4-3/4" x 5"
Red Oak Burl cap 2.5-3" thick x 5.5" square
Zebrawood 1.5" x 1-7/8" x 8.5"
Black Cherry Burl 1.5" square x 5" long
Amboyna burl 1-1/8" square x 6" _Heavily figured with eyes
Misc Australian Burl bottle stoppers 1-3/8" sq x 2.5"
Black & White Ebony 1-3/4" square x 6"

Hopefully something for most any turner or small flat worker.


----------



## NYWoodturner

TAKEN by manbuckwal

OK - Here is my box. I put this together with several groups in mind. Turners, Pen Makers, Call makers and Knife makers. Most of these pieces will cross all of those. If a Flat head wins I have some really nice curly clear maple that I can substitute, but I didn't want to cut it down to LFRB size just for the picture. We can work that out after the trade.

[attachment=32845]

[attachment=32846]

Ambrosia Maple 6x6x2
Ambrosia Maple 8x8x2
Quilted Maple 2.25x3x11.5
4.25x4.75x1 Olive
6x6x4 BLM Burl
4x4x2 3/4 Buckeye Burl
1.75x1.75x9 Curly Sheduah
Two IRW stopper blanks @1.5x1.5x2
1.5x1.5x6 IRW blank
2x2x3 White Holly blank
4x6x1.75 Aussie Burl cap - Either Corrugatta or Brown Mallee
Tigre Caspi stopper blank
Zircote 1.5x1.5x5.25
4 Gaboon Ebony pen blanks
Clear cherry 1.75x1.75x9.75


----------



## rdnkmedic

[attachment=32860][attachment=32460]

Not real fancy but here is my contribution. I think I have things that will satisfy turners, call makers and flatheads. Several pieces are large enough to be resawn. Here we go.

Black walnut block. 9x8x3.5

Curly Sweeeeeeeeeeet Gum. 2x2x10
9.75x4x2
11.5x5x1.5
11.5x5x1.75

Plain Sweet Gum (some nice color). 10x4x2.75

Cherry 9x2x2

ERC. 10x2x1.75

Goncolo Alves. 4x2x2 

Well, there it is. Not fancy but some nice wood nonetheless. It's a LFRB Full. Hope I can get it taped shut.


----------



## Kevin

TAKEN by manbuckwal
What I didn't have in quality I guess I will make up in quantity after all. :i_dunno: I guess I will break my own rule also because these will not fit in any USPS flat rate box. Looks like a FEDEX deal to me. 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/GiftBox1_zps6a8cf905.jpg

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/GiftBox2_zps78d95281.jpg

1) Book-matched FBE feather and flames
2) FBE pepper mill blank
3) Bois d' Arc pot call blank lots of wavy grain
4) Quartersawn Sycamore
5) FBE pens blanks
6) Stabilized spalted BLM pot call blank
7) Stabilized FBE pot call blank
8) Old growth Longleaf Pine known by me to be from the East Texas Piney Woods harvested in late 1880's no later than 1892
9) Cherry burl cap
10) Stabilized spalted FBE call or two stoppers blank 


I tried to include a variety of stuff for flat and turner. Mike I included the pen blanks in case you decide to make yourself eligible as a winner.


----------



## Sprung

The boxes that have been posted so far are amazing - I'd love to have any of them if I'm drawn as a winner.

Here is my humble submission.

I raided my meager stash tonight and picked out an assortment of bottle stopper blanks I have to fill a SFRB. I'm not a turner, and it's going to be many months before I have access to a lathe again, so I figured I'd pick out some of my favorite blanks that have been unused at this time and share them. I can always get more before the next time I get a chance to use a lathe. These were obtained in trades with a couple of the fine members here. A few of them are long enough that they could be cut into two blanks.

[attachment=32854]

Pictured is:

1. Sweet Gum - 1 3/4" x 1 7/8" x 3"
2. Desert Iron Wood - 1 3/4" x 1 3/4" x 1 5/8"
3. Indian Rosewood - 1 3/4" x 1 3/4" x 3 7/8"
4. Imbuia - 1 5/8" x 1 1/2" x 4 3/8"
5. Wenge - 1 3/4" x 1 3/4" x 5 3/4"
6. Chinaberry - 1 3/4" x 1 3/4" x 2 1/4"

There was a very small bit of space left in the SFRB when I got the pieces in it, so I'll try to find something about pen blank size to fill it as I really don't want to pay to ship air - it's more fun to ship wood.


----------



## Mike1950

Here is a picture- not very good I might add. 
I will also chose to be a player on both sides. 2 caveats if allowed. 1. If a turner wins my box and wants a more turner approved box- I can switch. 2. If I win- I can reroute boxes I win to recipient-s of my choice. Good luck all.

[attachment=32833]

I will get a better picture- I just took 10 pictures of wood and this is the only one I took of this wood and it is by far the worst pic. :(


----------



## ripjack13

TAKEN by sprung


Pix of my LFRB full of goodies. and as a special treat, an unfinished_ Camillus Marine Combat Blade. _
The blade needs a final sharpening. It has been stamped, ground, heat treated, bead blasted and Parkerized.
Camillus would have then put them on a sanding belt to sharpen them after installing the stacked leather washers for a handle.

I have pictures of each piece of wood that I will post up in an edit in a few minutes...they are still loading up on FB.

http://i.Rule #2/XbA8hZEl.jpg
Aussie redwood burl scales


Aussie redwood burl

http://i.Rule #2/VKrA3y7l.jpg
Black & white ebony (stabilized)

http://i.Rule #2/ynTVsB4l.jpg
Carob


Lignum vitea

http://i.Rule #2/5Pfqqy6l.jpg
GiTD green resin pine cone block (made by Jdaschel)


Hawaiian Koa


Bolivian rosewood knife scales


wormy chestnut revolver scales



york gum burl with hole. (good for casting?)



maple crotch (over 400 years old tree!!)



salvaged pre 1940 pine flooring (ridiculously tight grain!)


osage orange with sap wood and bark
spalted maple

After pix were taken, I anchor sealed a bunch that should be sealed...
there's some extra pieces of wood in there too. I don't want to ship air....


----------



## healeydays

Ok here's my box. I soon realized that a small box wouldn't work so I went to a medium. In the box is some European Beech, Black Palm, Myrtle, Spalted Cypress, and a big chunk of maple burl (forgot to take the picture of that one). 
[attachment=32848]
There was a little extra room, so I'll find a few more things to finish the box with...


----------



## barry richardson

Rounded this up tonight. 16 Pen blanks, with a couple of shorts. The other stuff can be used for calls or grips, or pens. all desert ironwood. If the winner is a flat-worker I have some nice Indian rosewood and mesquite boards I can substitute. Too dark in the shed to find them for pics tonight. Or.... if none of this floats your boat, I have several finished pieces for you to choose from. Oh yea, the chunk on the bottom right is burl.
[attachment=32838]


----------



## woodtickgreg

This giveaway has all of a sudden become difficult for me due to all the wonderful woods that people have offered up. I only have domestics as that's what I mill and use myself. I originally wanted to offer up some norway maple for the flatheads but you just can't get much in a game box. So I came up with this idea, I have been saving pen blanks for some time now to use as give aways at holidays and and work and so on. I have not started turning pens myself so I thought this would be cool to flood someone with for the same thing. You can turn a pen rather quickly and if the blanks don't cost you nothin you only have to buy the kit and then give em away! Let the recipient pick from a mess of finished pens. Or pick the ones you want to keep and burn the rest.  I hope this doesn't seem cheap or cheesy, it is roughly half of the blanks I have collected. There's roughly 130 of em, 3/4" x 3/4" x 5" Some long grain and some end or cross grain, some maple, walnut and walnut sapwood, maybe some 1/4 sawn oak. mfrb full.

[attachment=32829]

[attachment=32830]


----------



## jimmyjames

Taken by sprung

Sorry for the delay guys, been working 14 hour days.... here's my box, 4 super chatoyance silver maple pepper mill blanks shipped in a large flat rate box and stuffed with surprises :) these blanks are 3x3x12, 1 blank has a chainsaw cut face as you can see but since they are gonna get spun....

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20131016_103355_222_zpscc2aac5a.jpg


----------



## Cody Killgore

TAKEN by bangleguy
Well I was looking out in the shop today. Unfortunately, the first thing I do is usually chop things down into knife blocks. So I've got a lot of stuff in knife block sizes. I tried to pick out some more square pieces but this is what I have. Hopefully someone won't be too disappointed! Here's my entry..

This is a MFRB

Looking at the picture of all of it. Starting at the top and going down the left column kinda like a "C" shape.

Carpathian Walnut Burl 2 1/4 x 2 1/2 x 10 3/4 Has a check on one end.
Stabilized Buckeye Burl 1 3/4 x 1 1/2 x 5
1854 Rappahannock Crib Dam Oak 2 x 2 x 5 7/8
1854 Rappahannock Crib Dam Oak 1 x 1 7/8 x 5 3/4
Black and White Ebony Burl 1 3/4 x 1 3/4 x 6

Now 4 in middle column

Black and white ebony 1 1/8 x 2 1/4 x 5
Russian Olive Burl 1 1/8 x 2 x 6
Black Locust Burl 1 1/4 x 2 x 7 1/2
Black Locust Burl 1 1/8 x 2 x 5

Right Column...
Elm Burl 2 x 1 x 5 1/4
Chechen Rosewood Burl 1 3/4 x 1 1/4 x 4 3/4
Spalted Beech Root from by backyard 2 1/4 x 2 x 5 3/4
Stabilized Spalted Big Leaf Maple Burl 2 x 1 x 7
Stabilized Curly Koa 1 3/4 x 1 1/2 x 5 1/4
Spalted Beech Root from my backyard...pen blank stick 7/8" square. 11" long but has a hole about 3" from one side. has at least 6" of solid stuff.

Have another couple pieces I'm adding to fill the box.
Last picture is Box Elder with a little flame at the bottom and a little eye burl at top 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 x 8 1/2
And a piece of stabilized Camphor burl in knife block size that I didn't get a picture of.


----------



## TimR

Here's the MFRB I put together. The pic should speak for itself on wood IDs and sizes.
Good luck all. 

[attachment=32843][attachment=32844]


----------



## BarbS

Taken by Manbuckwal

Time's getting away from me here, so I took a photo of what I can fill a small flat rate box with. I'm a donor, but I don't want to be a receiver; I can barely turn around in my shop now, and have no more room. I'll have to wait on looking at Really Cool Wood for a while!

I have a SFRB offering of Osage Orange. The larger block is 8-1/4" x 3-3/8" x 1-1/2" thick, tapering to 1-1/4". yes, tapered on the band saw. So, shoot me. :sad: My meter registers it at 18% moisture content, so it's still green.

The smaller one is 8-1/4" x 1-3/4" x 1-1/2" tapering to 1-1/4", and registers at 12% moisture.
I hope someone can get some use out of these pieces.

[attachment=32834] [attachment=32835] [attachment=32836]


----------



## Bean_counter

Taken by sprung

Okay here is my box of wood that I am entering this will be in a MFRB. 98% of all my wood has come from this forum, so if you see something I bought from you and it's up here don't take it as an insult  Everything you see here is large enough for either game calls or stoppers. There will be a few pen blanks to fill the box and as a added bonus the winner can pick any pen blank from this box or their other boxes send it to me. I will then make them a pen of their choice as long as I have it  (Mike1950 :rofl2:) Ok here is my list of goodies:

From top:

-Stabilized buckeye burl that our WB Captain Kevin stabbed for me
-FBE
-Ziricote
-Osage Orange
-Desert Ironwood
-Gum
-Amboyna Burl
-Stabilized Spalted Beech
-Apple
-Walnut Burl
-Small thick slab of Purpleheart

[attachment=32855]


----------



## ButchC

Taken by sprung

OK, I was finally able to get some time to go through some stuff, and here's what I came up with to fill an MFRB:

[attachment=32866]

(from bottom middle, clockwise)

Two decent pieces of Koa
Mystery spalted turning blank 1(from an estate sale)
Live edge birdseye maple
Birdseye maple block
Highly figured walnut wedge
Mystery turning blank 2(again, from the estate sale)
Myrtle slab
Mystery turning blank 3 (again, from the estate sale)
4 pen blanks

This box is for either a turner or flat worker. If you'd like me to change anything out prior to shipping, please let me know.

I was worried my selection wouldn't measure up, but I'm happy with it! I hope you are too.

Butch


----------



## manbuckwal

Taken by bangleguy

This is what I scrambled together in game board style MFRB .

3x5x10 7/8" Curly maple ( this from a chunk I bought from Mike .
2 x2 7/8" x 5" Desert ironwood burl
2 3/4" x 11" Buckeye PM (will need to be stabilized and cast. That was my plan anyway lol)
1"x4x5" Amboyna Burl
1 3/4" x 2" x 1 3/4" 2" x 6" Stabilzed buckeye with a lil blue casting in it .

3" square x 7" long Birdseye black walnut burl
( has some checking )


----------



## jmurray

heres my MFRB. nothing from the far reaches of earth, or worth its weight in platinum. little something for everyone, maple, walnut, peach, sycamore,oak, chestnut, olive, and a chunk of cholla for the casters out there. a turner or flathead should be able work with this. everything is dry except the peach. its dryish, i turned a rolling pin from some, seemed fine to me. 

sorry for pushin the deadline:i_dunno:


----------



## Mike Jones

*Taken by bangleguy

Mystery Box*

I won't post a picture of a USPS box, and it would not be a mystery if I posted a picture of the contents. I'm not going to offer much in the way of hints either.
When I thought of "what to donate", I got a bit hung up on the problem of donating some size/specie of wood that would have broad application. I, for example, would not have any use for pen blanks, and I know that many pen turners do not have tooling/capacity to cut their own. So, I decided that this "non-wood" mystery donation would be useful and appreciated by just about any wood worker.

TEASERS, (just for fun):
*(1)* It's not expensive, but you can't get it at your big box store, (at any price). *(2)* If you already have one, you'll be delighted to have two,(just in case).* (3)*It looks deceptively simple, but I will include some deceptively simple instructions.
Perhaps the winner(s) of this giveaway will reveal, but might want to keep it a secret....that's why it's a "mystery box".


----------



## davduckman2010

heres a slab of poopwood im throwing in the mix. ambrosia maple with crotch fits snugly in a large game box. serves flatheads and turners alike. tapers a bit but cool peice of poopy stuff. duck  cut last year sealed it in anchor seal after pics

[attachment=32875]

[attachment=32876]

[attachment=32877]

[attachment=32878]


----------



## kazuma78

Finally got mine pictured! Cutting it close though. Its nothing immaculate but when turned the spalted pecan is amazing and the other pieces should turn into some pretty cool pieces too. The Sycamore blank almost looks like lacewood and when finished will look really cool. It took me awhile to dig through my stash and find stuff that wasnt cracked. Hope this sufficed for my promised MFRB! The sizes and pieces are as follows: 

Maple Burl, only alittle bit of burl and eyes towards the back side 7 1/4X 6 1/8X 3
Sycamore 6 1/4 round and 2 1/4 thick
Spalted pecan 5 1/2 round and 1 3/4 thick
FBE small board 2 7/8X 10 5/8X 1
Osage Orange blank (at smallest part) 2 1/8 square and 6 3/4 long 
Spalted apple pot call blank 3 7/8X 4X 1
Black Palm Blank 2X 1 5/8X 3 7/8
Redwood burl blank 1 5/8X 1 3/8X 6
Buckeye burl stopper blank 1 3/8 square and 2 3/4 long
Buckeye burl stopper blank 1 3/8 square and 2 1/2 long 
Osage orange blank 2" square and 2 3/4 long 

Packing peanuts for the remaining space in the box (most likely pen blanks)

[attachment=32883][attachment=32884][attachment=32885]


----------



## ChrisN

And here is my submission:
[attachment=32895]
CW from top left:

Honey locust
Walnut 
Osage orange
FBE
Curly Koa
Cedar burl
Spalted Maple
Crosscut Cherry (there's a small knot at one end that you can't see in the pic)
Quilted Maple
Jarrah
Curly Maple

70% of the pen blanks came from here.

This is exciting! With my luck, I probably won't win:sad:, but participating is fun too! There's a lot of generous people on here! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## rob3232

Taken by manbuckwal

[attachment=32909]Trying to sneek in under the wire? Three pieces of walnut crotch. Two books and one from the same log. 7x 23 x 7/8
[attachment=32910]
Cherry PM blank 2 7/8 x 11
[attachment=32910][attachment=32911]
Walnut crotch 2 1/2 x2 1/2 x 9

Also some spalted 1 1/4 x 11
[attachment=32911][attachment=32912]

I think I am only making it worse. [attachment=32909][attachment=32910][attachment=32911][attachment=32912]

Whatever, I hope I make the deadline

Rob


----------



## Final Strut

Haven't been on here in a while and was thrilled to see this thread this morning and not a moment to late. After smashing out the rear quarter glass in my wife's suburban (momma was not to happy) the other day when I went to pick up and old Shopsmith Mark II my wood buying allowance is on hold for a while, quite a while. Between that and having to deplete my stash considerable when we moved in August it was slim pickins to come up with a respectable box but the turn over if it works out in my favor would be well forth it. Here is my meager offering. It is a MFRB with
_All dims are approximate_
two 4.5" square Red Elm turning blocks
two 2"ish x 5.5" Sweet Gum blocks
one 3.5 x 9 ERC
one 3.5 x9 Black Locust
Two 2"x9' Yellow Birch Crotch
16 Black Walnut pen blanks 
Four Staghorn Sumac pen blanks
[attachment=32936]


----------



## BangleGuy

Ok, I finally got my act together tonight and have a box for the giveaway. Here is a small box of wood I put together; one 3x3x 3/4" Amboyna block, one 3x3x 3/4" Masur Birch, two XL cast bangle cores from Manzanita and Buckeye Burl, and one Pink Ivory pen blank. 

[attachment=32956]


----------



## Fret440

Here's a bit that I'll out in. Some spalted elm from Treecycle. Just can't figure what I'd make of it. :dunno: A foot or so of 5/4 Texas ebony, some 4/4 curly maple, and some curly, spalted, ambro... heck, duck wood. I'll fit it in a mfrb, and might get a few packing peanuts in. I'm positive I couldn't use all the winnings, so if that happened, I would definitely be looking for people to "do something" with it. 

Jacob

[attachment=32997]


----------



## davduckman2010

Taken by manbuckwal



 

 

 heres another box with 2 spalted ambrosia cookies im throwing in maple cookies 13 to 14 across about 3 in thick sealed in anchor seal.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ejo4041

Ok, so I went a little crazy and then realized it was only Thursday. This piece will fill a MFRB, but I would really like to fill a LFRB, so I will update tomorrow with more. If plans for tomorrow change though and I don't get to cut any more wood, it will just be this in a MFRB. It is crazy crotch piece of silver maple, maybe a little spalted, has some crazy colors. It was an Ambrosia maple tree, but I don't see any Ambrosia beetle marks on this particular piece. Wet it down for the pic, then fully sealed in AnchorSeal. I hope this is worthy of this awesome contest.

It is approx 9" x 8" x 5.5"

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sprung

Man, this first choice is a really tough one... I couldn't choose a first box, because there were just too many in the top spot on my list, so I let my wife pick for me and she chose an awesome one!

My first box: mja979's (Marcus') awesome box.

Doc - are you going to mark or edit each person's box post or delete them so we can more easily tell which ones have been chosen already?

I wrote TAKEN in red letters at the top of his post... I'll do the same for the others until my wife makes me put the computer away for the evening... Woodbarter jealousy is a real thing around this house!:p dkmd

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## manbuckwal

First off .........THANK YOU !!!!!!!! To WB and all the staff and everyone that contributed their time, energy and of course the WOOD !!! Now for the choice ......... Sorry DOC asked me to wait until tmw ????





I'll take # 9

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BangleGuy

WOW!!! I never win anything! This was a really hard choice to make since everyone submitted such awesome wood. I am going to go with the box from Cody Killgore... Thanks Wood Barter and Doc for keeping this thread so organized, and thanks to all the members who submitted such great wood!

That's #17 gone! Sprung, you're up!-dkmd

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DKMD

3,9, and 17 are gone... Let's keep rolling!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Another hard pick. Had to consult my wife again. Doc, I'll take your box.

#5 is gone!


----------



## manbuckwal

LOL. Time to break out some popcorn ! Man we NEED our icons !!!! 

I'll take # 7

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

manbuckwal said:


> LOL. Time to break out some popcorn ! Man we NEED our icons !!!!
> 
> I'll take # 7


Send me your address in a conversation and I will get it out Monday morning. If you need any of it stabilized before shipping let me know tonight or early tomorrow and I can still get it out Monday.
Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

3,5,7,9, and 17 away... Bangleguy is up!


----------



## BangleGuy

I will go for Bill's #6 (Aero Customs)!!! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung

I'll take ripjack13's box. (#12, I think) Trying my hand and doing a knife sounds like it would be fun.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## manbuckwal

I'll take # 2 Senc ( sorry they may end up as bottle stoppers)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## manbuckwal

DKMD said:


> 3,5,7,9, and 17 away... Bangleguy is up!


Doc u are falling behind lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

2,3,5, 6, 7,9, 12, and 17 away!


----------



## BangleGuy

I will take #22!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## manbuckwal

BangleGuy said:


> I will take #22!


Ha, I didn't realize that was mine lol . Let me know if you want to swap something out that might be better for bangle sizes!


----------



## Sprung

I'll take Bean Counter's box & pen offer. #20

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

# 29 Rob3232

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

2,3,5, 6, 7,9, 12, 17, 20, 22, and 29 are gone... You three are only a third of the way through!


----------



## manbuckwal

DKMD said:


> 2,3,5, 6, 7,9, 12, 17, 20, 22, and 29 are gone... You three are only a third of the way through!


I feel like I've picked a 100 already lolololol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BangleGuy

I will go for the Mystery #25... I am really curious!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

I'll go for Jimmyjames' peppermill blanks & mystery box fill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

I think the three of us are going slow - but I'm guessing because it's so hard to choose which boxes - there really is no bad box in the whole lot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

# 23 Goslin99

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

I don't see Eric online.........time for a water break lol


----------



## manbuckwal

I don't see Eric online.........time for a water break lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BangleGuy

#4


----------



## BangleGuy

sorry guys something happened and I got booted offline. I am about done in for the day though and need to hit the hay. I am loosing track a little, if you want to speed things up here at the end I am okay with you both picking 2 each on your next turn... will six more finish off the boxes? Man, that is a lot of wood!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

BangleGuy said:


> sorry guys something happened and I got booted offline. I am about done in for the day though and need to hit the hay. I am loosing track a little, if you want to speed things up here at the end I am okay with you both picking 2 each on your next turn... will six more finish off the boxes? Man, that is a lot of wood!!!


I'm good with finishing in the morning if you two are ????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

I'll go for ButchC's - #21.

Eric, no need to skip and rush it. This is my last pick for the night anyways - it's late and past my usual bedtime. I figured we'd finish up in the morning anyways.


----------



## manbuckwal

Sprung said:


> I'll go for ButchC's - #21.
> 
> Eric, no need to skip and rush it. This is my last pick for the night anyways - it's late and past my usual bedtime. I figured we'd finish up in the morning anyways.


All n favor Aye !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Plus, I think the forum just hiccuped a little bit - I was having trouble for a little while myself, but it seems to be good now.

See y'all in the morning! I'll be dreaming of boxes of wood, methinks... There's still amazing boxes to pick yet!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Sounds good !!! I'll get up 6:00 am Pacific time n grab a cup of coffee n get at it lol


----------



## DKMD

2,3,4, 5, 6, 7,9, 12, 16, 17, 20, 21, 22, 23, 25, and 29 are away. That's a total of 16 boxes gone... Almost halfway!

8, 10, 11, 13-15, 18, 19, 24, 26-28, and 30-34 are left... 17 more to go!

I have a suggestion for you three... Why don't you get a piece of paper and write out the remaining boxes by your preference. As the boxes are chosen, you mark them off. You'll automatically know what's left and what you have the higher interest in, and I think it'll speed things up!

Don't forget that you three will need to contact the donors to give them your shipping address.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Good morning Doc , I did just that but I didn't write em down in order last night lol .

# 33 Duckwood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC

Sprung said:


> I'll go for ButchC's - #21.
> 
> Eric, no need to skip and rush it. This is my last pick for the night anyways - it's late and past my usual bedtime. I figured we'd finish up in the morning anyways.



Matt,

I have your address still and will try to get it out today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

DKMD said:


> I have a suggestion for you three... Why don't you get a piece of paper and write out the remaining boxes by your preference. As the boxes are chosen, you mark them off. You'll automatically know what's left and what you have the higher interest in, and I think it'll speed things up!



Good suggestion! I ended up doing that last night, after we all called it quits for the night. Didn't last long in bed as my sinuses started to act up, and I couldn't get back to bed until they calmed down again. Ready to get rolling again!



ButchC said:


> Matt,
> 
> I have your address still and will try to get it out today.



Thanks, Butch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Time for a nap lol. Somebody wake me up when Eric wakes up :p

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BangleGuy

Well I checked this morning at about 6:30MDT and there wasnt anything going on.. I have a busy day planned (winterizing before the freeze that's coming Monday) so I wont be able to be by my computer for very long. I will make some selections and see if we can get R done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Sounds good, Eric. Can't have things freezing that shouldn't be freezing! I shoulda done some pre-winter stuff a couple weeks ago. BTW, you're up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BangleGuy

#27

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

I'll go with Mike1950's box!

That's #11

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

# 14

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BangleGuy

#13... I have my next three picked out and am ready to roll! There is a lot of great wood yet to be had and I'm excited to see it all in person!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sprung

I'll take #8 - rdnkmedic's box


----------



## manbuckwal

#24


----------



## DKMD

That leaves 10, 15, 18, 19, 26, 28, 30, 31 , 32, and 34...


----------



## BangleGuy

#28

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

I'll take #31 - BangleGuy's/Eric's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

#10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BangleGuy

#30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

BangleGuy said:


> #30


You already picked 28.......oops u caught it!!!! Yay we get to edit now !!!


----------



## DKMD

BangleGuy said:


> #28


You already picked that one, Eric. Remaining: 15, 18, 19, 26, 30, 32, and 34...


----------



## manbuckwal

DKMD said:


> You already picked that one, Eric. Remaining: 15, 18, 19, 26, 30, 32, and 34...


He edited to # 30 at least that's what showed up in my reply

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Looks like Eric went with 30.

I'll go with #26 - Duck's slab of duckwood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

#32 Fret440

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BangleGuy

Yeah, caught my mistake right when I posted! #34 pleez


----------



## Sprung

For my final box, I will go with #18 - TimR's box.

Thank you very much, everyone! This his been a lot of fun! And a lot of hard work/thinking trying to pick out which boxes I wanted - all were good boxes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Sprung said:


> For my final box, I will go with #18 - TimR's box.
> 
> Thank you very much, everyone! This his been a lot of fun! And a lot of hard work/thinking trying to pick out which boxes I wanted - all were good boxes!


Nope u get an extra one :D *My bad . I thought there were 34 boxes *


----------



## manbuckwal

# 19 for my last one . THANKS EVERYONE !!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

Looks like 15 goes to bangleguy!

That's a wrap folks!


----------



## manbuckwal

DKMD said:


> Looks like 15 and 19 left...


Too slow on the draw Doc lolol


----------



## Sprung

manbuckwal said:


> Nope u get an extra one :D



How so? There were 33 boxes, three of us, 11 boxes each, lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BangleGuy

Thanks too ALL!!! This was great. I will take some pictures of the wall of boxes when they arrive!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Sprung said:


> How so? There were 33 boxes, three of us, 11 boxes each, lol!


Sorry, I edited my post lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

We're all finished here! Eric picks up #19. Thanks to all who donated and to Kevin for getting the while thing started.

The three winners will need to contact each of the donors to provide shipping addresses for the goodies... I know some of that has already begun, and I know for a fact that one of the boxes shipped this morning.

Don't forget the pics of the prize stash once everything has arrived, and don't forget to tip your postal carriers!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

Now I think we should start with a postal worker disability fund contribution!!! :)
GREAT JOB DAVID!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Pics will happen later this week once everything has arrived! I'm going to have to do some rearranging in the shop now so I have a place for all this wood, lol!

Thanks to Kevin for getting this started and to Doc for running the show. (Especially since Kevin's been extra busy flipping switches, pushing buttons, and pulling levers - Thank you to Kevin for all that work too!)

And a special THANK YOU to all of the donors! This has been so much fun, and the funnest part is yet to come! :)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kevin

Thank you Matt.

Thanks to all the generous donors - y'all are amazing.

Thanks David for your hard work and for running such a smooth operation. I'm thinking about getting a moonshine distribution racket going and I need a guy . . . . . . . . . . . :-D

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## manbuckwal

Thanks for all the diligent work Doc !!! Sorry we kept you up so late lol and hope u didn't mind all the ribbing I was giving you.

I will definitely participate again if this happens, but I will only donate and watch someone else win ! Now I want to know who won all the side bets going on ?!?!?! 

WB. continues to be *# 1 

Thanks to Kevin and all the Mods for your hard behind the scenes work !!!!! *

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SENC

Got you boxed up, Tom... send me your addy and it will head your way Monday.


----------



## manbuckwal

SENC said:


> Got you boxed up, Tom... send me your addy and it will head your way Monday.


Thanks Henry !!!!!! To use the new lingo .........I initiated a conversation with you . ( liked PM better lol)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore

Grats again to the winners! I shipped mine this morning ;)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jmurray

I.'d like to ship my box Monday while I'm at the PO . I can't find the list assigning us numbers. Pm me some details whoever picked my box.:)

This was fun, looking forward to the next one


----------



## Cody Killgore

jmurray said:


> I.'d like to ship my box Monday while I'm at the PO . I can't find the list assigning us numbers. Pm me some details whoever picked my box.:)
> 
> This was fun, looking forward to the next one



Looks like they were referring to the post number in the lower right corner of each post. Looks like manbuckwal got yours

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

jmurray said:


> I.'d like to ship my box Monday while I'm at the PO . I can't find the list assigning us numbers. Pm me some details whoever picked my box.:)
> 
> This was fun, looking forward to the next one


Yep Cody was right, that was me. I will initiate a conversation and send my address thanks !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

WOOHOO! First two boxes were delivered today while I was home for lunch! Doc and Ripjack - THANK YOU! Amazing boxes! :D

Can't wait to put everything into one big stack and take pictures of it all! :D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Sprung said:


> WOOHOO! First two boxes were delivered today while I was home for lunch! Doc and Ripjack - THANK YOU! Amazing boxes! :D
> 
> Can't wait to put everything into one big stack and take pictures of it all! :D


Wow that was fast !!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

manbuckwal said:


> Wow that was fast !!!!!



I know! They both shipped them out Saturday morning. My experience has been that, even though North Dakota is regarded as "the middle of nowhere," things mailed by USPS always arrive here very quickly. The same seems to be true too when I ship things out.

(BTW, Tom, I shipped your box out during lunchtime today! You should get it Thursday.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Eric (Bangleguy) wood is on it's way !


----------



## SENC

I also want before and after pictures of your mail carriers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric, box shipped today.:D


----------



## Sprung

SENC said:


> I also want before and after pictures of your mail carriers.



It seems that we've recently got a new mail carrier and I got the chance to talk to him today when he delivered the first two packages. As he handed them to me he warned me they were heavy. I warned him that there were 9 more boxes on their way that ere also going to be heavy. "Are they books?" he asked. I explained to him that I'm a woodworker and that I won a wood giveaway on a forum I'm a member of.

When I apologized, saying that there would be 9 more boxes coming, he said, "That's ok. We need the business." What a trooper! He asked what kind of wood, and I explained that it was good, figured, not ordinary stuff. He said that he's not a woodworker, but he was interested in seeing something I made sometime. He's better and nicer than our previous mailman (he would fill in on our route on occasion, so we kinda knew him already.) I'm thinking that I'll have to make something for him to compensate a little bit for the extra work this week.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DKMD

Sprung said:


> It seems that we've recently got a new mail carrier and I got the chance to talk to him today when he delivered the first two packages. As he handed them to me he warned me they were heavy. I warned him that there were 9 more boxes on their way that ere also going to be heavy. "Are they books?" he asked. I explained to him that I'm a woodworker and that I won a wood giveaway on a forum I'm a member of.
> 
> When I apologized, saying that there would be 9 more boxes coming, he said, "That's ok. We need the business." What a trooper! He asked what kind of wood, and I explained that it was good, figured, not ordinary stuff. He said that he's not a woodworker, but he was interested in seeing something I made sometime. He's better and nicer than our previous mailman (he would fill in on our route on occasion, so we kinda knew him already.) I'm thinking that I'll have to make something for him to compensate a little bit for the extra work this week.


That's a great idea. I've found favor with our local carriers with small tokens... It's amazing what a pen or stopper will gain you in good will!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

DKMD said:


> That's a great idea. I've found favor with our local carriers with small tokens... It's amazing what a pen or stopper will gain you in good will!



My parents' previous mailman would often stop and visit with my dad when he delivered the mail. Did so right up until he retired from delivering mail. He and dad always got along well and enjoyed visiting and my mom would occasionally leave a gift for him, especially around Christmas. You're right - small tokens of appreciation can gain you a whole lot! If I can't get to making him something soon, I still have a couple stoppers I made this summer that haven't been gifted yet that I could pick one of those out for him.


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> WOOHOO! First two boxes were delivered today while I was home for lunch! Doc and Ripjack - THANK YOU! Amazing boxes! :D
> 
> Can't wait to put everything into one big stack and take pictures of it all! :D




Right on! You are very welcome......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010

matt and tom your boxes are on there way be there soon enjoy ---duck

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## manbuckwal

davduckman2010 said:


> matt and tom your boxes are on there way be there soon enjoy ---duck


Thanks !!!! Look forward to it !!!!


----------



## Sprung

davduckman2010 said:


> matt and tom your boxes are on there way be there soon enjoy ---duck



Thanks, Duck!


----------



## ripjack13

I cant wait to see all the boxes stacked up!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

WOOHOO! Mailman came early today, and while I was home again. Three more amazing boxes delivered today! THANK YOU Mike, TimR, and Marcus! :)

My wife is especially happy that I probably won't be asking to buy wood for quite a while, LOL! :p

I'll try to get a pic tonight or tomorrow of the growing pile of wood and boxes! It's almost like Christmas this week, only better!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sprung

Forgot my laptop at home and need it for work this evening, so I had to run home to get it. Took 30 seconds and ran down into my shop and snapped this picture with my phone. I never imagined such a beautiful sight of so much amazing wood in my own workshop - and there's more to come! Pictured is 6 boxes of wood - the 5 boxes I've received thus far, plus the FBE from Kevin's Cleopatra Wood Giveaway. 1 LFRGB, 3 LFRB, 2 MFRB worth of wood!



 


Thank You, everyone! :)

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## rdnkmedic

You're gonna need a BIGGER table.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

Man that's awesome! Big thumbs up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ButchC

That's awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC

post: 122620 said:


> My wife is especially happy that I probably won't be asking to buy wood for quite a while, LOL! :p


Sorry, addiction doesn't work that way... the more you have, the more you lust for more. Think of Kevin and his giveaway idea as analagous to the corner crack dealer. The only difference going forward will be you becoming more creative about acquiring new wood without asking permission... followed by begging forgiveness when busted. My suggestion, use this opportunity to find or create some good hiding spaces.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Sorry, addiction doesn't work that way... the more you have, the more you lust for more. Think of Kevin and his giveaway idea as analagous to the corner crack dealer. The only difference going forward will be you becoming more creative about acquiring new wood without asking permission... followed by begging forgiveness when busted. My suggestion, use this opportunity to find or create some good hiding spaces.




Either that Matt or build the Little woman really nice things. Thus justifying the need for more- More-MOre- MORe and MOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE wood................- Now if she reads this- there should be a hide under the chair smiley for me >>>>> right here

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

That is so flippn awesome!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

SENC said:


> Sorry, addiction doesn't work that way... the more you have, the more you lust for more. Think of Kevin and his giveaway idea as analagous to the corner crack dealer. The only difference going forward will be you becoming more creative about acquiring new wood without asking permission... followed by begging forgiveness when busted. My suggestion, use this opportunity to find or create some good hiding spaces.



Yeah, I'm aware addiction doesn't work that way! :p Maybe I should have said she thinks I'm not going to ask for a while, haha! (Gonna have to find more hiding spaces!) At least wood is better for a person than crack, right?!?! 



Mike1950 said:


> Either that Matt or build the Little woman really nice things. Thus justifying the need for more- More-MOre- MORe and MOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE wood................- Now if she reads this- there should be a hide under the chair smiley for me >>>>> right here



I think you're safe Mike - she's unlikely to read this! But, yes, she's going to get some really nice things built for her! Once I get my current projects done, which includes a project for her, I've got a couple shop projects to do, then make stuff for her!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Headed out the door to the doc and Voila this was sitting in my porch !!!!
Jump, Sing, Shake, Wiggle , Wiggle , I will have to tell my Doc my BP was high from excitement !!!!! ( Barb S was only name I saw real quick as I stashed it inside the front door ). THANK YOU !!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Four boxes today! WOOHOO! Not much room left on the table, haha! Will try to get a pic later when I'm home for the night. Boxes received today were from: Duck, Butch, BangleGuy, and Kevin (rdnkmedic). Very awesome stuff! THANK YOU! :)

So far the award for stretching a FRB the most goes to Kevin (rdnkmedic)! The gap between flaps on one end of the box was at least an inch - spanned by lots of tape! The sides were bulging out too - almost rounded. I'm guessing this isn't his first rodeo when it comes to stretching and torturing FRB's so that they can reach their full potential.

Katy's starting to really get into it now too. She got her first look at my bench covered with wood last night and was enjoying looking at some of the pieces. (That means I already have an idea as to some of the pieces of wood that are going to be turned into items for her!) The spikey burl caps and burly pieces really fascinated her since she'd never seen anything like them before. Also, you shoulda seen the look on her face when I told her that the LFRGB from Duck was one large slab of wood! It was priceless! :D

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

manbuckwal said:


> Headed out the door to the doc and Voila this was sitting in my porch !!!!
> Jump, Sing, Shake, Wiggle , Wiggle , I will have to tell my Doc my BP was high from excitement !!!!! ( Barb S was only name I saw real quick as I stashed it inside the front door ). THANK YOU !!!



You're welcome! I recognize the SFRB as the one I sent you, judging by the yellow post it note I used as an address label. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdnkmedic

That's really quick service from Georgia. Hope you enjoy the wood. I have a box stretcher that I use. The problem is when I packed to make sure of what I can get in it, then I unpack it for the picture, then I can't get the puzzle back together. But I think I managed this time. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Sprung said:


> You're welcome! I recognize the SFRB as the one I sent you, judging by the yellow post it note I used as an address label. Enjoy!


lol Good Eye ! Do you have an online USPS account ? If not , u can save some $ by doing so n printing your own labels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Kevin - It's a great box of wood! I know I'll enjoy it!

Tom - I do, but since I don't ship anything out very often, I always seem to forget about it when I go to mail a package. Plus the post office is 2 blocks away from where I work, so it's sometimes a nice little walk to take something down to the post office when I need a break.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010

manbuckwal said:


> Headed out the door to the doc and Voila this was sitting in my porch !!!!
> Jump, Sing, Shake, Wiggle , Wiggle , I will have to tell my Doc my BP was high from excitement !!!!! ( Barb S was only name I saw real quick as I stashed it inside the front door ). THANK YOU !!!


 tom yours was to big to fit in a flat rate box it went regular mail in a brown box it will take a little longer any day now--duck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

Hey Matt...that's an awesome spread of wood...I'm sure you'll do some wonderful stuff with it. Sooooo, what's first?


----------



## manbuckwal

davduckman2010 said:


> tom yours was to big to fit in a flat rate box it went regular mail in a brown box it will take a little longer any day now--duck


Thanks Duck, very generous of you !!!! Just had another delivery........Kevin's box, There was a big ol hole in the side of the box . I can see two pieces laying in there . Makes a total of five so far ( Kevin, Barb, Sprung, Senc, Rob3232 YIPPEE !!!!! I'm not opening any boxes till they all get here :) 





I think Goslin was hiding in this Trk Kevin..and that's how the hole got in the box...........






I'm joking bout only two pieces of wood lol (sorry couldn't resist )

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## manbuckwal

lololol maybe it's on it's way to Mexico ? We need Emoticons in a bad/good way !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

TimR said:


> Hey Matt...that's an awesome spread of wood...I'm sure you'll do some wonderful stuff with it. Sooooo, what's first?



Thanks, Tim! What's first? Finding room for it all on my shelves! :p As far as what I'll make first, I'm not sure yet. My brain is still processing the notion that such a stash of wood even exists in my own shop! However, whatever I make first from any of this wood is destined to be something for my wife. She deserves it, putting up with me, especially this week!



manbuckwal said:


> I'm not opening any boxes till they all get here :)



You must be an extremely patient person! :p My patience lasted about as long as it took me to find something sharp to cut open the first box, lol!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## manbuckwal

W


Sprung said:


> Thanks, Tim! What's first? Finding room for it all on my shelves! :p As far as what I'll make first, I'm not sure yet. My brain is still processing the notion that such a stash of wood even exists in my own shop! However, whatever I make first from any of this wood is destined to be something for my wife. She deserves it, putting up with me, especially this week!
> 
> 
> 
> You must be an extremely patient person! :p My patience lasted about as long as it took me to find something sharp to cut open the first box, lol!



lolololol It's not that .........but I'm not giving away my reason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Another box arrived today !!!! Thanks Barry !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Tom you sound downright giddy. ;)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> Tom you sound downright giddy. ;)




Shhhhh don't tell anyone, maybe they won't notice :oops:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Had another box arrive today! That's 10 of 11 received so far! WOOHOO! Today's box comes from Michael (Bean_counter) and is an awesome box like the rest! Yet to come will be a pen that Michael will be making for me as part of his offering to the giveaway. (We're also going to be working on a trade so I can give a pen to my wife so she's not jealous of mine, lol!) THANK YOU! :)

Here's a picture of everything so far. I shuffled stuff around on the bench to make room for everything. As of right now there's just enough room for the box I'll be receiving from jimmyjames! For reference, the bench is 6 1/2 feet long. There is so much awesome wood there. Some of the awesomeness is hard to see because of stacking everything!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ButchC

Matt, tracking data says my package was delivered today around noon. Did you check under the porch?

Edit _ nevermind. that was yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Sprung said:


> Had another box arrive today! That's 10 of 11 received so far! WOOHOO! Today's box comes from Michael (Bean_counter) and is an awesome box like the rest! Yet to come will be a pen that Michael will be making for me as part of his offering to the giveaway. (We're also going to be working on a trade so I can give a pen to my wife so she's not jealous of mine, lol!) THANK YOU! :)
> 
> Here's a picture of everything so far. I shuffled stuff around on the bench to make room for everything. As of right now there's just enough room for the box I'll be receiving from jimmyjames! For reference, the bench is 6 1/2 feet long. There is so much awesome wood there. Some of the awesomeness is hard to see because of stacking everything!
> 
> View attachment 33734


Awesome Matt !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

ButchC said:


> Matt, tracking data says my package was delivered today around noon. Did you check under the porch?



Yeah, it did come yesterday! I remember mentioning your box in yesterdays post about what arrived, but I didn't have a picture yesterday as I didn't get a chance to take one. Very nice box! Thanks, Butch! (If they put it under the porch, they'd first have to take a jackhammer to the concrete, lol!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fret440

Sprung said:


> Had another box arrive today! That's 10 of 11 received so far! WOOHOO! Today's box comes from Michael (Bean_counter) and is an awesome box like the rest! Yet to come will be a pen that Michael will be making for me as part of his offering to the giveaway. (We're also going to be working on a trade so I can give a pen to my wife so she's not jealous of mine, lol!) THANK YOU! :)
> 
> Here's a picture of everything so far. I shuffled stuff around on the bench to make room for everything. As of right now there's just enough room for the box I'll be receiving from jimmyjames! For reference, the bench is 6 1/2 feet long. There is so much awesome wood there. Some of the awesomeness is hard to see because of stacking everything!
> 
> View attachment 33734


Umm, I still see some room over there by the coffee cup... Can someone send this guy another box? He's not full up yet!

Jacob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Fret440 said:


> Umm, I still see some room over there by the coffee cup... Can someone send this guy another box? He's not full up yet!
> 
> Jacob



I do have one more box yet to come! :D But, someone's welcome to send more if they want - I wouldn't turn it away, lol! :p


----------



## davduckman2010

looks great there matt i dont know whos happier us or you . have fun you deserve all that uglyness my freind ---duck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

davduckman2010 said:


> looks great there matt i dont know whos happier us or you . have fun you deserve all that uglyness my freind ---duck



Thanks, Duck! If you asked my wife, she'd probably say that I'm about as giddy as a schoolgirl, lol! (She was having fun again today looking at all the stuff that's arrived since she last looked a couple days ago!)


----------



## Bean_counter

Sprung said:


> Had another box arrive today! That's 10 of 11 received so far! WOOHOO! Today's box comes from Michael (Bean_counter) and is an awesome box like the rest! Yet to come will be a pen that Michael will be making for me as part of his offering to the giveaway. (We're also going to be working on a trade so I can give a pen to my wife so she's not jealous of mine, lol!) THANK YOU!
> 
> View attachment 33734



Matt. Glad it made it there In one piece!!! I don't trust those USPS people lol.... Can't wait to make you and the misses a pen! Also glad to see you happy about em all as well as the misses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Thanks, Michael! We were looking at pen blank options for her earlier and she really like the segmented pen blanks you sent - so much so that she wants her pen made out of one of them!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

I hate to be a party poop but you need a lathe!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> I hate to be a party poop but you need a lathe!!!!



Worse things have happened to people. Heck I even heard of a guy once who was GIVEN a lathe that some woodworkers would die for, who never even bothered to use it (rumor is he is afraid of it). Can you believe that? :oops: :p

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Worse things have happened to people. Heck I even heard of a guy once who was GIVEN a lathe that some woodworkers would die for, who never even bothered to use it (rumor is he is afraid of it). Can you believe that? :oops: :p




Bull he bought it- Just has not found the right piece of wood he wants to turn into sawdust. :) :)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> I hate to be a party poop but you need a lathe!!!!



Got that covered! ;)

http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/free-lathe-and-motor.9733/ 

I'm giving this one a new home! It should be here soon, and operational hopefully not long after that! :D (Don't worry - I'm not going to forsake flatwork and try to make everything piece of wood I come across spin and turn into chips!) Katy's even said she'll buy me lathe tools for Christmas! :D


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> Got that covered! ;)
> 
> http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/free-lathe-and-motor.9733/
> 
> I'm giving this one a new home! It should be here soon, and operational hopefully not long after that! :D (Don't worry - I'm not going to forsake flatwork and try to make everything piece of wood I come across spin and turn into chips!) Katy's even said she'll buy me lathe tools for Christmas! :D




Sure that's what they all say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> Bull he bought it- Just has not found the right piece of wood he wants to turn into sawdust. :) :)


Bull feathers! Every piece of wood is the right piece of wood for a lathe, turn something wood ya! Start making some chips.;):D

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> Sure that's what they all say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah, it's true - a lot of people start turning and forsake flatwork. I'm hoping/thinking that I won't become one of them who do because there are just too many things that I want to make that don't involve a lathe, so I can't see myself ever giving flatwork up!


----------



## Mike1950

Kidding aside- I had a lathe in the early seventies- Had no clue as to what I was doing. Started with some old butcher block maple- harder then steel and purple heart. my first attempt was a chess set. I got the pawns finished- still have a few of them hanging around I think- life changed- got married and moved- the lathe went down the road. I use the lathe to help with my flatwork- some of these guys create all kinds of art with them- hell I have not even made the handles for my easy tools yet. Bang the head hard smiley.............

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jimmyjames

Your


Sprung said:


> I do have one more box yet to come! :D But, someone's welcome to send more if they want - I wouldn't turn it away, lol! :p


 Your 11th should be there tomorrow :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

jimmyjames said:


> Your
> 
> Your 11th should be there tomorrow :)



Looking forward to it! :)


----------



## ripjack13

Right...but mine goes to eleven.
:)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Got a late delivery yesterday that required some investigative work to figure out who sent it :confused: 
It belonged to Super Dave !!!! Thank You!!!!! 7 down 4 to go :D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

You got to be makin little holes to look inside those boxes- I am like Matt- I just gotta open it..............

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

manbuckwal said:


> Got a late delivery yesterday that required some investigative work to figure out who sent it :confused:
> It belonged to Super Dave !!!! Thank You!!!!! 7 down 4 to go :D



Awesome, Tom! Can't wait to seem them all stacked up and opened up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Nope :eek: The only hole thus far is in the side of Kevin's box and it came that way , but it doesn't look like anything fell out .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

This is the hole in Kevin's box that does give a lil sneak preview ........

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

I guess it's no secret what at least one item you have is. That's a blank that I started to turn a peppermill from, from the old growth pine harvested in the east Texas piney woods in the 1880s. I cannot turn it because it breaks me out. I have turned most of the species that breaks others out and nothing has ever affected me except this stuff. But everyone else that has turned or worked it that I have given some has no problem with it. Just be careful with it.





Check out how heavy it is and how tight those rings are .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Yep, I noticed those sweet looking tight rings !!!! My wife will be after you if I break out lolololol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Then by all means wear a pressurized germ suit! :D

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> Then by all means wear a pressurized germ suit! :D



I do all the time ......it's called wood chips n saw dust :p

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Box # 8 arrived from NY and I caught the delivery this time :D Thanks Scott!!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Sprung

Frett440/Jacob might not want to look at the following picture. He didn't seem to like the empty space he saw on my bench. However, there's more empty space now, despite my last box being delivered today! (Sorry, Jacob, I needed to make a little space on the bench so I could use it a little bit yesterday!)

Well, my final box was delivered today! THANK YOU jimmyjames for another great box! :)

Pictured here is everything! 12 boxes in total! 11 Flood of Wood Giveaway boxes and 1 box of FBE from the Cleopatra Wood Giveaway! 



 

Not the greatest picture - taken with my cell phone like the rest. I'll try to take some better pictures whenever I can find the memory card for my camera.

Again, THANK YOU to everyone! To see such an amazing sight in my own shop both humbles me and brings me great joy. Everything, and I do mean everything, pictured there is awesome. There is not one bad piece of wood in the entire lot. There is more nice wood there than I would probably be able to purchase on my own in a few years, and some pieces that I'd probably never be able to purchase. I cannot wait to start working with this wood!

THANK YOU!!!! :):):)

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Sprung

Also, I think we wore out the mailmen here! It's not unusual for us to have a different mail carrier one or two days a week, but this week we had three different carriers delivering mail to us! I hope none of them got hurt carrying these boxes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Takes both hands to carry a box like that doesn't it Tom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Yep , nice and heavy lol !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Matt, that's such a cool picture and what we have all been waiting to see. We are all very happy for you, enjoy your well deserved spoils. ;):D

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> Matt, that's such a cool picture and what we have all been waiting to see. We are all very happy for you, enjoy your well deserved spoils. ;):D



Thanks, Greg! :) I'll get some better and more close up pics of everything whenever I can find the memory card for my camera. (If only I had a memory card for my brain to help me remember where I left it, lol!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> Thanks, Greg! :) (If only I had a memory card for my brain )


Oh I need one of those! LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Ok, I got some final pics of everything a little closer up and with a better camera than my phone. I tried to stack things so it would be easier to see more pieces, but there's still stuff that managed to hide behind other pieces!

There is seriously a lot of amazing stuff here and I can't wait to start putting it to use. THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU to everyone!



 



 



 



 

Again - THANK YOU!!!!! :):):)

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Sprung

Also, can't wait to see more pics from Tom! :)

And Eric, when are we going to see some pics from you?!? :p


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> Also, can't wait to see more pics from Tom! :)
> 
> And Eric, when are we going to see some pics from you?!? :p


I have been thinking the very same thing. Come on guys show us the bounty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Well from my memory (that's where the problem usually starts) I thought we were supposed to post pics literally of the boxes ???? But I'm not going to dig thru all the posts to figure it out ( that's why I rely on my memory ) lol . I'm sure the other boxes will arrive this week :) 

Awesome pics Matt !!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Three more boxes made it today :DThank You Josh, Jacob n Dave !!!!! 
One more to go, then I will post the finale WB style lol

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ripjack13

My blue tape job is a little messy on the Tagua Nut...Here's some info for ya on it...
http://www.taguanutivory.com/what-is-tagua-nut.html
Tagua nut, also know as vegetable ivory, is the seed of a tree similar to a palm but botanically not belonging to the palmaceus but to the ciclantaceus.
the seeds of the tagua are used to elaborate buttons, figurines, beads, chess sets, napkin rings, cane and umbrella holders, door knobs, etc
Tagua Nuts provide great possibilities for the woodturner, particularly one who produces miniatures. It turns easily, without grain problems and sands and polishes to a satin luster. No finish is applied, except for final buffing with 0000 steel wool and wax. Tagua nut ivory is a seed from a palm which grows in South America and has been used for carvings, jewelry and buttons since the time of Queen Victoria. Relatively new to the turner, this intriguing vegetable ivory nut offers another dimension in material and technique.

http://www.scrollsaws.com/WoodLathe/TaugaNut.htm
^^^some good pix and a decent write up on the process...





Sprung said:


> Ok, I got some final pics of everything a little closer up and with a better camera than my phone. I tried to stack things so it would be easier to see more pieces, but there's still stuff that managed to hide behind other pieces!
> 
> There is seriously a lot of amazing stuff here and I can't wait to start putting it to use. THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 33933
> 
> View attachment 33934
> 
> View attachment 33935
> 
> View attachment 33936
> 
> Again - THANK YOU!!!!! :):):)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BangleGuy

Sprung said:


> Also, can't wait to see more pics from Tom! :)
> 
> And Eric, when are we going to see some pics from you?!? :p



I have been collecting Flood of Wood boxes at my front door and got the last two boxes today. I was going to open them like Christmas... But when I started cutting into them my wife caught me and said "Get that wood out of my entry! and stop opening it up in the house!" Oops! So I got the dolly and just wheeled them into my shop. I have to go on a business trip tomorrow, so I will have to wait until Sunday to open up my early Christmas presents from my Woodbarter buddies! THANK YOU ALL! Thank you, Thank you! I will get more pics when I get back home.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## rdnkmedic

Busted!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

HAHAHAA! Oh man....out of "Her entry". Its half yours too. Just tell her she owns the top half and you own the bottom... ;)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jmurray

I asked the misses and a man's half of the house is the garage, attic, basement bathroom, and the back porch. FYI for future reference

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Ms. Rdnkmedic

I'm excited when Kevin gets "wood" (play on words here lol)..... Or "prizes". I want to help open them.However, they can only live in our living space for so long, 24 hours please. The kitchen table or right smack dab in the middle of the counter is not as acceptable. Just tidy up afterwards and take it to the shop please. 
So, Bangleguy I am sorry you have such a hard time. If Kevin's happy I'm happy. I didn't marry him to make me happy, I married to make him happy. 
Good luck. 
Mel

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mike1950

Ms. Rdnkmedic said:


> I'm excited when Kevin gets "wood" (play on words here lol)..... Or "prizes". I want to help open them.However, they can only live in our living space for so long, 24 hours please. The kitchen table or right smack dab in the middle of the counter is not as acceptable. Just tidy up afterwards and take it to the shop please.
> So, Bangleguy I am sorry you have such a hard time. If Kevin's happy I'm happy. I didn't marry him to make me happy, I married to make him happy.
> Good luck.
> Mel




Sounds like Kevin is a pretty lucky guy!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

Mike1950 said:


> Sounds like Kevin is a pretty lucky guy!!!!!


That may be the understatement of the year!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

First off , did we get new Emoticons ???? Cuz. I NEED some !!!!!! lol

Second, you all let me down keeping track of my boxes !!!!! When the last three arrived together I had em all but one in the house was hiding under another box :dunno: ;side wiggle:
I was waiting for all of them so I could take this WB style pic !!!!!! 
I am very honored to be amongst a group of outstanding ppl like y'all !!!!

Thank You VERY MUCH and I certainly hope we do this again so others can benefit too !!!!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Cody Killgore

I spy TOES!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Funny post with the obligatory toes!:lol5:


----------



## SENC

Now let's see them opened!!!:popcorn1:


----------



## manbuckwal

woodtickgreg said:


> Funny post with the obligatory toes!:lol5:


Thanks, that was my plan from the first day Doc gave me the good news!!!!!


----------



## manbuckwal

SENC said:


> Noe let's see them opened!!!:popcorn1:


I'm afraid to misplace them :crazygirl: I don't have a " shop" but will be acquiring some garage space and will make a nice shelf to put em all on when I label em :treehugger


----------



## SENC

Nooooooooooooooo!!! That just has to be against the rules!!  Mod!?!:sarcasm:


----------



## manbuckwal

SENC said:


> Nooooooooooooooo!!! That just has to be against the rules!!  Mod!?!:sarcasm:


Ur Killing me :undecided:


----------



## manbuckwal

SENC said:


> Now let's see them opened!!!:popcorn1:





This is for you Henry !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC

Woohoo!!! Living vicariously through you 3 winners! Just keep giving me a "fix" by opening one and posting every so often!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## manbuckwal

SENC said:


> Woohoo!!! Living vicariously through you 3 winners! Just keep giving me a "fix" by opening one and posting every so often!



:goodposting: I like your plan


----------



## ripjack13

manbuckwal said:


> First off , did we get new Emoticons ???? Cuz. I NEED some !!!!!! lol
> 
> Second, you all let me down keeping track of my boxes !!!!! When the last three arrived together I had em all but one in the house was hiding under another box :dunno: ;side wiggle:
> I was waiting for all of them so I could take this WB style pic !!!!!!
> I am very honored to be amongst a group of outstanding ppl like y'all !!!!
> 
> Thank You VERY MUCH and I certainly hope we do this again so others can benefit too !!!!!!
> View attachment 34193




Holy cow! That's got to be over 2 feet of wood you have!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Ok Henry here's your fix for the night .
A double whammy !!!! Last night was Scotts' . These are Barb n Matt's

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SENC

Anticipa-ya-ya-tion!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BarbS

Sprung said:


> Forgot my laptop at home and need it for work this evening, so I had to run home to get it. Took 30 seconds and ran down into my shop and snapped this picture with my phone. I never imagined such a beautiful sight of so much amazing wood in my own workshop - and there's more to come! Pictured is 6 boxes of wood - the 5 boxes I've received thus far, plus the FBE from Kevin's Cleopatra Wood Giveaway. 1 LFRGB, 3 LFRB, 2 MFRB worth of wood!
> 
> View attachment 33558
> 
> 
> Thank You, everyone! :)



Wow, that is quite a stash! Should keep you busy for a while. Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Ok Henry, here's helping u get thru a Friday !! :crazygirl:

Barry's box :five2:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## manbuckwal

Next up is Jacobs box

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## manbuckwal

Good Saturday morning to ya !!!! 
Josh's Box

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## manbuckwal

Now let's throw in some Duckwood

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kevin

I like the way you're dragging this out Tom. You're a sick puppy. My kind of guy. :friends:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## manbuckwal

Lunch time , guess it's time for another box :treehugger This is Rob's box !!! He even sent me some rocks 



 

I believe they are agates

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## manbuckwal

Next up is Super Dave's box !!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## manbuckwal

Ladies n Gents, the Grand Finale !!
Henry n Kevin's boxes 



To everyone for all the beautiful wood ( lots of extras were thrown in ) and (according to someone , for putting up with my drawing this out :sarcasm:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

And he closes with the obligatory toeses. LOL

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DKMD

woodtickgreg said:


> And he closes with the obligatory toeses. LOL



I'm considering a suggestion to make the next contest a 'Match the toes to the WB member' theme...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cody Killgore

DKMD said:


> I'm considering a suggestion to make the next contest a 'Match the toes to the WB member' theme...



I was thinking it could be a requirement in intro posts. Everyone would have to post a picture of something they made with toes exposed!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

Henry are you jealous? My box got the toe shot.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> Henry are you jealous? My box got the toe shot.


That got a good laugh out of me !!!!


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Henry are you jealous? My box got the toe shot.


Yep, hurt my feelings, too. Last giveaway I enter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

SENC said:


> Yep, hurt my feelings, too. Last giveaway I enter.



If I had received your box, I'd have given it a toe shot.

(A toe shot is something I forgot to do... Where's my corner and my dunce cap?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ejo4041

BangleGuy said:


> I have been collecting Flood of Wood boxes at my front door and got the last two boxes today. I was going to open them like Christmas... But when I started cutting into them my wife caught me and said "Get that wood out of my entry! and stop opening it up in the house!" Oops! So I got the dolly and just wheeled them into my shop. I have to go on a business trip tomorrow, so I will have to wait until Sunday to open up my early Christmas presents from my Woodbarter buddies! THANK YOU ALL! Thank you, Thank you! I will get more pics when I get back home.


I feel like mine is the one on top that is busted open, haha. Maybe even more tape next time.


----------



## Fret440

Thinking next time... we'll have to do the box within a box, extra tape, maybe some sort of metal box with a combo and just not tell them. Then the fun would be pics trying to get it open...

Jacob

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

There be some 'mazin lookin wood in these here parts...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore

Fret440 said:


> Thinking next time... we'll have to do the box within a box, extra tape, maybe some sort of metal box with a combo and just not tell them. Then the fun would be pics trying to get it open...
> 
> Jacob



I will volunteer to weld shut a steel box full of wood :crazy2:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BangleGuy

Hello All! I have been so buried lately, and I have been remiss in getting you pictures. My Apologies! Between business trips and getting ready for Christmas shows, I have been swamped. I have finally taken pics of my haul and all I can say is WOW, that is a whole bunch of wood and you were all so generous. It will take me some time to get this all categorized and stored where I can find it. Once again, Thank you so much!

First a shot of the entire collection... WOW!



 


Next is the contents of the box from Mike Jones and the Mystery material. It is some great buffing compound for polishing up my turnings. Perfect!



 

Last is a picture of the best packing popcorn around. I got a great laugh out of opening up this box! Two of my favorites, wood and popcorn! Now this is packing material that is really recyclable! Thanks Mike (Healeydays)!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ripjack13

Ha ha ha ha ha!!! Packing corn! That's great!
Good lookin load of wood you have. Nice. Real nice.


----------



## ripjack13

@Sprung have you worked on the knife yet? Just curious....





ripjack13 said:


> TAKEN by sprung
> 
> 
> Pix of my LFRB full of goodies. and as a special treat, an unfinished_ Camillus Marine Combat Blade. _
> The blade needs a final sharpening. It has been stamped, ground, heat treated, bead blasted and Parkerized.
> Camillus would have then put them on a sanding belt to sharpen them after installing the stacked leather washers for a handle.
> 
> I have pictures of each piece of wood that I will post up in an edit in a few minutes...they are still loading up on FB.
> 
> http://i.Rule #2/XbA8hZEl.jpg
> Aussie redwood burl scales
> 
> 
> Aussie redwood burl
> 
> http://i.Rule #2/VKrA3y7l.jpg
> Black & white ebony (stabilized)
> 
> http://i.Rule #2/ynTVsB4l.jpg
> Carob
> 
> 
> Lignum vitea
> 
> http://i.Rule #2/5Pfqqy6l.jpg
> GiTD green resin pine cone block (made by Jdaschel)
> 
> 
> Hawaiian Koa
> 
> 
> Bolivian rosewood knife scales
> 
> 
> wormy chestnut revolver scales
> 
> 
> 
> york gum burl with hole. (good for casting?)
> 
> 
> 
> maple crotch (over 400 years old tree!!)
> 
> 
> 
> salvaged pre 1940 pine flooring (ridiculously tight grain!)
> 
> 
> osage orange with sap wood and bark
> spalted maple
> 
> After pix were taken, I anchor sealed a bunch that should be sealed...
> there's some extra pieces of wood in there too. I don't want to ship air....


----------



## Kevin

I forgot about this contest man that was a lot of fun. Especially for those that got flooded with all of that wood!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Maybe we could do this in January to start the new year off right. I would like be a part of it.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I was thinking like March.... January is going to be a recovery month for me. 3 kids at Christmas is tough haha.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> @Sprung have you worked on the knife yet? Just curious....



I haven't - but it's something I've really been wanting to do, but just haven't had the chance. I even have a piece of wood picked out for the handle. I'm going to try to go big (or, more likely, go home) and try a hidden tang handle with a piece of crosscut DIW that I also got in this giveaway, but forgot I had until recently when I found it hiding behind something a couple months ago. Maybe I'll even try to get started on it later this winter...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Right on. Can't wait to see the build topic on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> I even have a piece of wood picked out for the handle.



Slow down there Sprung you don't want to hurt yourself.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

